# Creole Butter Recipe



## scarbelly

Got a couple requests for this recipe - it goes with S2K9K 's wing injection recipe. We could not find the jarred butter he uses so we use this


1 can beer  of choice
1 pound butter
1 tablespoon Big Time BBQ Rub (or your favorite rub)
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon freshly ground white pepper
1 tablespoon sea salt
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 tablespoon freshly and finely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne
Here is the link to the recipe I found so we give the proper credit http://www.grouprecipes.com/26022/scotties-creole-butter.html

I have made this several times and we love the recipe 

[h4]How to make it[/h4]
Melt the butter in saucepan.
Add the beer and spices.
Mix well.
Let cool, then inject.


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks Gary! If it's got beer than it has to be better than what I've been buying!


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks a bunch...


----------



## africanmeat

Thanks Gary it looks amazing.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Hey Gary, The original recipe is called Scotties Creole Butter. Credit goes to Scottie Johnson of Chicago and member of The BBQ Forum. This according to this guys info... http://fiery-foods.com/smoking-101/170-seasonal/2056-a-barbecued-thanksgiving?start=1

This format looks like yours... http://www.grouprecipes.com/26022/scotties-creole-butter.html

Have a GOOD DAY!...JJ


----------



## jrod62

Thanks , copy to my "evernotes" file.


----------



## scarbelly

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hey Gary, The original recipe is called Scotties Creole Butter. Credit goes to Scottie Johnson of Chicago and member of The BBQ Forum. This according to this guys info... http://fiery-foods.com/smoking-101/170-seasonal/2056-a-barbecued-thanksgiving?start=1
> 
> This format looks like yours... http://www.grouprecipes.com/26022/scotties-creole-butter.html
> 
> Have a GOOD DAY!...JJ


Thanks Jimmy - just want to give the man credit for his work


----------



## diggingdogfarm

FWIW,

It's actually a Ray Lampe (Dr. BBQ) recipe, "inspired" by his friend Scottie Johnson from Chicago.
The recipe is in a few of Ray's books.

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj

Oops, Guess you can't trust everything you read on the net...JJ


----------



## scottie

Morning folks.  This was my recipe and Ray Lampe asked for permission to put it in his books.  Ray is a good friend and I said of course he could use it.

I hope you all enjoy it.  Awesome with turkey and whole chickens.

Enjoy!

Scottie

cancersuckschicago.com


----------



## ironhorse07

S2K9K said:


> Thanks Gary! If it's got beer than it has to be better than what I've been buying!


I have been using the Cajun Injectors creole butter, the only place I can find it here is at Cabela's. But X2 on this! I will be giving this a try. Thanks for the recipe guys.


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## rubbin butts

*This is where I get my Creole Butter, I order it and others by the case lots. Use it to inject spatchcock chicken.*

*But will be trying this one also,Thanks.*

*http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-injector-marinades-with-injectors.html*


----------



## daveomak

Gary and Scottie, thanks for the recipe....   Dave


----------



## yellow jacket

Thanks for the recipe, tastes real good.
Made it and half is left over.  Can I put it in clean jar and k eep it in fridge?  How long will it be good for?


----------



## frosty

Yelllow Jacket, Scarbelly passed away a while back.  I have used this specific recipe for several years, and enjoyed it before coming to the SMF.

The recipe will hold in the fridge for about 5 - 6 days due to the beer, then it begins to change flavor a bit.

Good on all kinds of Poultry.

Honestly, I would not have any left over most of the time, so you are doing better than I do.

Good luck!


----------

